# Facebook?



## dgrminis (Mar 20, 2010)

I recently started one for my website after a lot of requests so people could follow what was going on on the farm... I know I have already become Fans of Erica's and Whinny For Me so I am sure there are others that are doing this as well... Just wanted to check and see who so I can check out your pages as well..

I think it is a great way to see what is happening without having to check different websites everyday!

Thought I would add if anyone wanted to see it:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Smolan-KS/DG...IS/304927391646


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 20, 2010)

We do!

Lucky C Acres on Facebook


----------



## andi (Mar 20, 2010)

I dont have enough of a life to fill up a personal and farm page, if I made a farm one I wouldnt have anything to post on the personal one! LOL


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 20, 2010)

We have one!

Maple Hollow Farm on Facebook


----------



## sfmini (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm with Andi, I also ignore all invitations to become a fan of this farm and that farm and the other farm. If someone annoys me by too many of those to the point that I feel harassed I unfriend them.






I don't have time for that.


----------



## dgrminis (Mar 20, 2010)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> We do!Lucky C Acres on Facebook



I went and became a Fan of your page


----------



## Lost Spoke Ranch (Mar 20, 2010)

We do! We do! Lost Spoke Appaloosa Miniature Horse ranch

Dawn


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 20, 2010)

I have one. I think it's a great way to share pics and updates!





Star Ridge Acres on Facebook

James, You have such beautiful foals coming...you should certainly have a farm page on facebook!!!


----------



## dgrminis (Mar 20, 2010)

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> We have one!
> Maple Hollow Farm on Facebook



I became a Fan of yours also! AND Lost Spoke.... And Star Ridge... Fans of both of yours now as well... Wow -- this looks like it is really popular... I never thought I would get responses this fast....

I have alot of friends and family that are my friends on my regular facebook page but they don't really know anything about horses and some probably dont care so they dont become fans of the farm page -- that way they dont have to hear all about the horse stuff that they may not care about... AND I completely agree about the invites to pages all the time-- I also do not like that and I do not do that with my page -- people that know me know about it and if they want to join they can and if not that is fine as well


----------



## drk (Mar 20, 2010)

I have one ... DRK Miniature Horses

http://www.facebook.com/pages/DRK-Miniatur...95189252?ref=nf


----------



## Tami (Mar 20, 2010)

I have one

Oak Park Minis on Facebook


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 20, 2010)

Gee, I only joined Facebook a week ago and now you want me to have a page for the farm too??? If there is any mini news, it will be posted on my personal page (for now anyway). Like photos from the driving clinic tomorrow...


----------



## Julie/Azariah (Mar 20, 2010)

I've got one. . . . .

Azariah Miniature Horses


----------



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Mar 21, 2010)

We have one, as well as our Blog on the website!

Pipsqueak Paddocks Miniature Horse Haven Society - on Facebook!


----------



## minie812 (Mar 21, 2010)

I just started one Willow Roc Miniatures still working on it though


----------



## krissy3 (Mar 21, 2010)

I do too

Hotel Kistenpass on facebook


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Mar 21, 2010)

I have one Crayonbox Miniature Horses & Goats.


----------



## Jill (Mar 21, 2010)

We have one, too: *Whinny For Me Farm's Facebook Page*


----------



## Connie P (Mar 21, 2010)

We welcome your visit!





CLP Miniatures on Facebook


----------



## Firefall (Mar 21, 2010)

I also have one

Firefall Miniatures on Faceook


----------



## dgrminis (Mar 21, 2010)

This is great guys... I think I have become Fans of more things in the last 24 hours than I have in the last year.... I should have asked sooner


----------



## Leeana (Mar 21, 2010)

Green Creek's Facebook


----------



## Tiny Hooves (Mar 21, 2010)

I have one Tiny Hooves Miniature Horse Ranch. Just started one last night. Still learning how to put things on it though.


----------



## Kendra (Mar 21, 2010)

Circle J Ranches Miniature Horses on Facebook


----------



## MyBarakah (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi! Here's mine: http://www.facebook.com/?sk=messages#!...id=361474425759


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Mar 24, 2010)

I have one.. Even though my page is very small... Its Prestige Miniature Horses & Shetlands


----------



## Tab (Mar 24, 2010)

Cool thread. Mine is a work in progress - http://www.facebook.com/pages/Barefoot-Min...es/315933722806


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow, for someone who's been on FB so much since I joined I've sure missed a lot of pages!







sfmini said:


> I'm with Andi, I also ignore all invitations to become a fan of this farm and that farm and the other farm. If someone annoys me by too many of those to the point that I feel harassed I unfriend them.


There's two individuals I barely know who keep doing that to me with their businesses and it's so annoying! It makes me want to set my feet and balk like a mule because they're pushing me into it. I'm about ready to unfriend them if they don't knock it off, and I will be sending them a message telling them why.







dgrminis said:


> I have alot of friends and family that are my friends on my regular facebook page but they don't really know anything about horses and some probably dont care so they dont become fans of the farm page -- that way they dont have to hear all about the horse stuff that they may not care about...


I do feel bad because I'm fairly sure my cousins roll their eyes every time I post about horse stuff (which is constantly) but at the same time, hey, at least I don't play the darn games! I get so tired of seeing the constant "So-and-So has leveled up in _____! So-and-So has found a lost kitten in ______! So-and-so has impersonated a wounded harp seal and needs you to save them from their own stupidity!" :arg!



I like these people and want to hear about their horses or family, but it drives me nuts having to wade through all their games to do it. It clogs up my news feed.

I think my family can put up with the horses.





Leia


----------



## Kendra (Mar 24, 2010)

> I do feel bad because I'm fairly sure my cousins roll their eyes every time I post about horse stuff (which is constantly) but at the same time, hey, at least I don't play the darn games! I get so tired of seeing the constant "So-and-So has leveled up in _____! So-and-So has found a lost kitten in ______! So-and-so has impersonated a wounded harp seal and needs you to save them from their own stupidity!" I like these people and want to hear about their horses or family, but it drives me nuts having to wade through all their games to do it. It clogs up my news feed.


Leia - you can block each of the games, etc, so they don't pop up on your news feed. Every time a new one appears I get rid of it ... just put your mouse over it and a 'hide' box should appear, then you can select whether you want to hide 'Farmville' for example, or whoever it was who was playing farmville. I think I've finally hidden/blocked all variations of farmville.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 25, 2010)

Really? Last time I tried that it only had an option for blocking the person. You're my hero!! Thanks Kendra.

Leia


----------



## yankee_minis (Mar 26, 2010)

Bit-O-Blue Miniatures


----------



## wildhorses (Apr 6, 2010)

I would like to set up a facebook page for my farm. Am I able to sign up under my farm name or do I have to use my first and last name? When I went to sign up, it just asked for my email, first and last name, etc. Is there a way to set it up with my farm name when I register? I would like to have a facebook page for my farm and a seperate personal facebook page. Any ideas how to do that for those of you who have done it in the past? Thanks!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 8, 2010)

wildhorses said:


> I would like to set up a facebook page for my farm. Am I able to sign up under my farm name or do I have to use my first and last name? When I went to sign up, it just asked for my email, first and last name, etc. Is there a way to set it up with my farm name when I register? I would like to have a facebook page for my farm and a seperate personal facebook page. Any ideas how to do that for those of you who have done it in the past? Thanks!



The way I did it was I registered normally for my page and then I went on to another farm's page and at the bottom left there is a button that says "create a page for my business" and click that and it should take you straight to the setup page. Hope this helps!


----------



## JennyB (Apr 9, 2010)

[SIZE=14pt]Oh we just started one and i became of fan of all your cool web sites. Thanks![/SIZE]

AClassic Touch

Jenny


----------



## MiniforFaith (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't have a farm, but I am on facebook. I became a fan on a lot of the farms. I haven't been on LB much as I was working 3rds. But now that I am job hunting I have came back to LB.. Missed everyone..


----------

